# look outs



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the lmportance of look outs cant be overlooked,coming down from singapore drydock, in the south java sea the look out spotted what what looked like two indo.fishermen.when he used the binoculars he saw that they had life jackets on, the bridge was called and rang stop eng.when we got near enough to see them we saw that they were each floating on a bag of thongs/jandles/jap seaboots.they had been in the water nearly 5 days on a bag of thongs with only a few packets of twisties to keep them going.the rest of the crew had made it to a small is land no one had stopped to pick them up and wernt missed till we notified jakarta.so please keep a sharp lookout. we took them down to w.a.had a whip round for them and they were sent home.


----------

